# Hoy bikes recall.



## thegravestoneman (7 Nov 2013)

apparently the Hoy bikes from Evans are being recalled to have a problem with the carbon forks seen to. Evans are offering 3 different options to the owners as the solution is not ready til January.


----------



## S1m0n (8 Nov 2013)

Is it that they will only turn left?


----------



## CJMac (8 Nov 2013)

Yes, I received a call yesterday letting me know that there was a manufacturing fault with the front fork so my bike had to be recalled. The 3 options were as follows:

1) Evans hold my bike until January (when the solution is ready) and give me a £200 gift voucher to apologise for the inconvenience.

2) They hold my bike until January, give me a courtesy bike of similar spec until mine is ready and give me a £50 gift voucher. 

3) I swap my bike for one of the same value (i.e. I swap my Hoy Sa Calobra .003 for a bike that costs £1000)

Has anyone else had the same call from Evans? I'm thinking I'll take the courtesy bike as I don't want to be bikeless for 2 months and, obviously barring this fault, I feel the bike is pretty good. They said they've only actually had one reported case of the fault but they don't want to take the risk of others faulting too. I've put about 1300 miles into mine since the end of August so I doubt the fault has had any impact on my bike.

Anyone else have the same dilemma? Wondering what other people think to this!


----------



## Cyclopathic (8 Nov 2013)

I'd definitely go for the courtesy bike option. Saying that though makes me wonder how many bikes will be recalled in total. 
If it's a lot and a lot of those people take a courtesy bike does it mean that after the fix Evans will have a lot of bikes for sale that can't go for anything like top price because of being, in effect, second hand. There could be some good deals to be had in the new year.


----------



## thegravestoneman (8 Nov 2013)

CJMac said:


> Yes, I received a call yesterday letting me know that there was a manufacturing fault with the front fork so my bike had to be recalled. The 3 options were as follows:
> 
> 1) Evans hold my bike until January (when the solution is ready) and give me a £200 gift voucher to apologise for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...



With no option of trading up!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Nov 2013)

I'm not sure what I would do. If you go for option 2 it's like you're renting a bike off them for £75 a month. How many miles will you put in between now and January ? Could you borrow a bike off a mate and go for option 1 ? 
I have a second bike.... I certainly wouldn't charge you £150 to borrow it......


----------



## CJMac (8 Nov 2013)

I gave them a call this morning and I'm getting a Pinnacle Dolomite 5 as a loaner bike for the interim period whilst Evans hold my bike. 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/dolomite-5-2013-road-bike-ec044213

It's about 1kg heavier but it has 105 gearing (like my Hoy) and is fairly similar in all other aspects. Shame about the paint job. Maybe I'll put my £50 voucher towards a tin of paint ...


----------



## e-rider (8 Nov 2013)

CJMac said:


> I gave them a call this morning and I'm getting a Pinnacle Dolomite 5 as a loaner bike for the interim period whilst Evans hold my bike.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/dolomite-5-2013-road-bike-ec044213
> 
> It's about 1kg heavier but it has 105 gearing (like my Hoy) and is fairly similar in all other aspects. Shame about the paint job. Maybe I'll put my £50 voucher towards a tin of paint ...


what happens if the loan bike gets stolen?
As I have more than 1 bike I'd go for option 1, esp as the bad weather is coming so unless you are commuting you might not do that many miles in that time period.


----------



## CJMac (8 Nov 2013)

I'll worry about that if my loan bike gets stolen but my garage is pretty secure and always locked up when nobody is in it.

Unfortunately, being fairly new to cycling, I do not have another bike I can use; otherwise option 1 would have been ideal!

Midweek I use my bike mainly on the turbo trainer but I usually put in around 100 miles on a weekend so the loaner will be getting a fair bit of use! Plus I'm off work for two weeks at Xmas (work FT 9-5) so I'll put plenty more miles on it midweek during those two weeks than I am doing now so it'll get its fair share of usage.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2013)

CJMac said:


> I gave them a call this morning and I'm getting a Pinnacle Dolomite 5 as a loaner bike for the interim period whilst Evans hold my bike.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/dolomite-5-2013-road-bike-ec044213
> 
> It's about 1kg heavier but it has 105 gearing (like my Hoy) and is fairly similar in all other aspects. Shame about the paint job. Maybe I'll put my £50 voucher towards a tin of paint ...



Nice colour and at least it's not black or grey


----------



## CJMac (8 Nov 2013)

If your idea of a nice colour is looking like you've eaten a family bag of cheesey Doritos and vomitted all over the bike afterwards then yeah ... great colour!

Black or grey like the bike I currently have you mean?


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2013)

Yep  Except you don't have it currently or won't soon   The coloured detailing on the Hoy bikes does help a bit though


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2013)

I would have added Option 4 my money back.


----------



## burndust (8 Nov 2013)

oh dear not the best start then


----------



## CJMac (8 Nov 2013)

vickster said:


> Yep  Except you don't have it currently or won't soon   The coloured detailing on the Hoy bikes does help a bit though



Personally I like black bikes so it suits me nicely! 

Yup not the best start unfortunately and money back wasn't really viable as I'm paying on finance so I've only paid a couple of hundred quid as I've only had it just over 2 months. Mind you, I didn't quibble about any of that because that would mean not having a bike for a certain period of time which I can't be dealing with (especially as we're now at the weekend so I'll be putting plenty of miles in over the next couple of days).


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Nov 2013)

Not really a good result for Hoy bikes. Last thing a new brand needs is a quality recall issue, but well done Evans for at least offering options.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2013)

Specialized had a major fork recall on 2011 models iirc, not sure what their dealers offered if immediate replacement wasn't possible. My then new bike was sorted before I collected it


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2013)

Option 5 get them to fit some nice Easton EC90 forks.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Nov 2013)

I'd go for option one. 

You get £200 *and* an excuse to get out of winter training.


----------



## srw (8 Nov 2013)

Something tells me this isn't going to be the end of the recall story. I'd expect the forks on a mass-produced bike to be off-the-shelf jobs sourced from somewhere else and painted to order. If Evans are going to to recall a bundle of bikes and offer financial incentives for doing so to protect a brand I suspect other makes will be in the same boat.


----------



## Dusty Bin (8 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Something tells me this isn't going to be the end of the recall story. I'd expect the forks on a mass-produced bike to be off-the-shelf jobs sourced from somewhere else and painted to order. If Evans are going to to recall a bundle of bikes and offer financial incentives for doing so to protect a brand I suspect other makes will be in the same boat.



That's not how it works.


----------



## srw (8 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> That's not how it works.


How does it work? On every non-steel bike I've got the forks appear to be off-the-shelf interchangeable items. The seller will pass liability back to the bike manufacturer, who will in turn pass liability back to the component manufacturer.


----------



## Dusty Bin (8 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> How does it work? On every non-steel bike I've got the forks appear to be off-the-shelf interchangeable items. The seller will pass liability back to the bike manufacturer, who will in turn pass liability back to the component manufacturer.



Hoy's bikes were designed by Evans and manufactured to their (and Hoy's) spec. The parts may all be mass produced, but the frame & fork are probably unique to Hoy, as opposed to being 'generic pattern' parts. The fork may well be interchangeable with others like it, but that doesn't mean it's an off the shelf design.


----------



## oiljam (9 Nov 2013)

I think if it were me, I'd take option 3 and do a straight swap for maybe a Cannondale or a Specialized. I think they'll be more tried and tested, as the Hoy bikes are fresh off the design sheets. Plus it'll be like getting a brand new ride again, Christmas all over again  and you'll not be without a bike. Loads to choose from in that bracket at Evans plus loads reduced now. Win win I recon


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2013)

What exactly is the fault.

Assuming the voucher would be available immediately you should have bought another bike with it for something around the £250 mark.


----------



## simon the viking (10 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> What exactly is the fault.
> 
> Assuming the voucher would be available immediately you should have bought another bike with it for something around the £250 mark.


I thought that! get yourself a "winter" bike almost free..... but i would have used my old bike, took the 200 quid voucher and got a very nice Garmin


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2013)

S1m0n said:


> Is it that they will only turn left?


 A mate of mine is going round in circles trying to get his fixed.


----------



## jonny c (11 Nov 2013)

I got the same call from Evans this week .Its the second time ive been contacted and was given a £50 voucher in the first instance to take my bike back in for inspection.I told customer service I had lost faith in the product and I ended up parting with £150 to upgrade to a Trek Madone3.5 .Well chuffed.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Nov 2013)

vickster said:


> Nice colour and at least it's not black or grey


My Secteur is not grey. It is charcoal.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Leaway2 said:


> My Secteur is not grey. It is charcoal.


 
Is that dirty white, or dusty black !


----------



## cyclingnut (25 Nov 2013)

I bought my Hoy end of June. 6 weeks later they had a first recall and I got a £50 voucher and my forks inspected and they were fine. Since then I have put 3000 miles on the Hoy and recently received another call about a second recall. As I had put so many miles on the bike, it was needing new brake/gear cables, brake pads and a general service. I opted for the 3rd option and got a FREE replacement bike, I chose a Trek Crossrip Elite and I am so happy with the bike. Cyclocross bikes with disc brakes are definitely the way to go for commuting. Thanks Chris Hoy for allowing me to ride one of your bikes for 4 months for free!


----------



## Leodis (25 Nov 2013)

For me this brand is now down the pan, who wants to buy a bike with one too many recalls from a store whose customer service is shite.


----------



## snailracer (25 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> For me this brand is now down the pan, who wants to buy a bike with one too many recalls from a store whose customer service is s***e.


Eh, is there more than one recall?


----------



## Leodis (25 Nov 2013)

snailracer said:


> Eh, is there more than one recall?



I thought there had been two recalls? I might be wrong, I usually am.


----------



## David Donaldson (20 Feb 2014)

Anyone else still waiting to get their bike back? I bought my 002 at the end of September 2013 and had to hand it in in early November. Over three months later I still haven't had my bike back and Evan's communications has been non existent. I went into the store in January seeking an update and got told that the colour match of the new forks was no good and that it would be Feb before the new forks were available. Here we are on 20 Feb and still no answers, no update and no communication from Evans.


----------



## Andrew58 (26 Feb 2014)

I had a 002 as well, been to my branch in Cardiff today to findout what the hell is going on. Someone's going to call me. I was annoyed before as they have had it for 3 months now and twice I was told it was fixed or about to be fixed but they got me mixed up with someone's 003!!! I'm even more annoyed now as in the shop there is a new updated 002 with the new forks, in my frame size. At least they could have swopped forks over or even swopped bikes but no. Now lost patience, dont even know whether I want it back at all. So disappointed..................


----------



## Andrew58 (26 Feb 2014)

Got the call. Forks in two days ago. Bike ready tomorrow!!! Plus bronze service as promised. Wonder if they would have called if I hadn't gone in?


----------



## David Donaldson (1 Mar 2014)

David Donaldson said:


> Anyone else still waiting to get their bike back? I bought my 002 at the end of September 2013 and had to hand it in in early November. Over three months later I still haven't had my bike back and Evan's communications has been non existent. I went into the store in January seeking an update and got told that the colour match of the new forks was no good and that it would be Feb before the new forks were available. Here we are on 20 Feb and still no answers, no update and no communication from Evans.



Now got my bike back and a further £50 voucher for my troubles.


----------

